# Deltoid ligament repair



## cmedina (Feb 12, 2008)

Will someone please advise which is the correct code for a deltoid ligament repair (27814 or 27698)... The diagnosis is "ligament insufficiency". Please clarify the difference.

Thank You


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2008)

Deltoid ligament repair for a current injury would be 27695, but it sounds like from your diagnosis that this is an old injury, so I think 27698 would be right.  The code 27814 is open txmt bimalleolar ankle fx, so would not be the code for the ligament repair.


----------



## cmedina (Feb 13, 2008)

Thanks... The doctor confused me initially. He kept arguing with me about using the fracture code.  I still billed the 27698.


----------

